# My puppy is lazy in the mornings



## lbug13 (Apr 30, 2008)

My puppy is 9 weeks and 3 days old and it seems that he is lazy in the morning and then in the late afternoon he gets fired up..... Is that normal???? Oh and the biting is crazy..... He really gets my husband on his hands. We tell him no but doesn't seem to work to well.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not too sure about the laziness every pup is deifferent.
As for the biting when your pup does nip just say ouch in high pitched voice and walk away. That what pups do when their littler mates are getting to rough.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: lbug13 We tell him no but doesn't seem to work to well.


Probably because he doesn't know what "no" means.

You can try what the other poster suggested, just be wanted, it MIGHT make him worse if you use a high pitched voice. With some dogs and pups, a high pitched voice REALLY causes the prey drive to "kick in".


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse is lazy in the mornings too and always has been since 8 weeks to today 6 months. He has most energy in the afternoon and early evening. Use to frustrate me cause he wanted to be up very early for pee and poo and food and little walk then would crash rest of morning and I couldn't get back to sleep, now hubby gets up with him, pee, poo and food and sends him back to bed with me and hubby is able to fall back asleep and we all sleep in then go for a walk. - finally I get REM sleep.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish Mandi was more lazy in the morning. I am still getting up once a night to let her out and then I let her out at 545 when I get up to get ready for work. this works fine M-F but on the weekends when I dont want to get up for good at 545 she is up and ready to go. Just about the time I am getting my 2nd wind at 4pm or so the dog crashes and goes to sleep and when she sleeps, she SLEEPS!! Even our cat walking up to her and sniffing around her does not wake her up. This weekend, I was raising her paw and letting it fall to see if that would wake her up and I got nothing from her.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link will be 5 months on Thursday and he is still lazy in the morning. He goes out to the bathroom and the takes his time eating his breakfast. Plays a little bit and then sleeps for 2 or 3 more hours. In the afternoon he is spunky and wolfs down his supper and can't wait for his evening walk. On the weekends it is nice because we go to bed later and so he goes to the bathroom later and then will sleep in a bit in the morning. Right now he is going 9 hours at night without water being with held.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the high pitched yelp for Link just makes him want to bite more. We are trying to use leave it and grabbing by the scruff of the neck and saying no bite and ignoring him. The scruff of the neck is getting harder because he now weighs 50 lbs and is strong.


----------



## rosielock (May 7, 2008)

Link's Mom, how do you do the scruff shake? I do it to my pup and he bites my arm.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

we grab the skin on the back of his neck twist it a little bit and put him down on the floor. it is getting harder to do now that he is getting bigger and heavier. we does sometimes get the arm too. we are trying everything. he is 5 months and has been nipping and biting for 2 months, ever since we got him. it is getting a little tired especially for my 8 year old daughter, Link seems to think she is a chew toy. we are now trying to say leave it when he looks like he might bite her and then when he doesn't bite telling him good leave it. don't know if it works yet we just started.


----------

